
Kardius – Tinder for Ideas - zrkrlc
https://www.kardius.com/
======
zrkrlc
Stumbled upon this thing on r/slatestarcodex:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/et12rg/i_cr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/et12rg/i_created_a_web_app_based_on_one_of_scotts_posts/)

Neat idea, but still needs a lot of polish.

